

Dancing cubes in rhythm (html5 audio BPM + three.js experiment) - thibaut_barrere
http://thbar.github.com/playground/

======
thibaut_barrere
A quick experiment I did today while on the train - I wanted to sync some 3D
with beats in a music and found that html5 audio is good enough for this.

